# Tfv8 cloud beast opinions



## Seemo.wm (24/6/17)

Wats up guys
I wanted to know what uguys think of the tfv8 cloud beast tank and esp the rba section.
My questions are:
How long does the pre built coils last.
Is it worth buying. 
Cloud production? 
Then for the rba section:
Is it easy to build on? And size of building space.
General efficiency of rba section.
Does it leak?

Thanks a lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (24/6/17)

I had one. It is a decent tank, I only tried the 4 coil prebuilt coils and 80 - 120W was great for me (depending on type of juice).
Flavour isn't THE BEST, however for prebuilt coils it is decent, if you change flavours coils dont last too long though.

The RBA section is decent, obviously the build you put in there will also determine what sort of flavour you get etc.

I really enjoyed mine until I sold it to a friend of mine. He is now still enjoying it and mainly uses the 2 RBAs I had (original and the one with a goon style deck).
When building the RBA deck, I never had any leaks - but once again this will depend on wicking as well.

Whether it is worth buying vs another tank, well that depends on quite a few factors. There are better tanks out there for flavour.
I have heard great things about the Ammit dual coil version and that is a well priced tank and does not leak like the Kylin. You will have to build coils for it though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seemo.wm (24/6/17)

Owhh ok Thanks a lot. . So the ammit is better than the kylin?.. 

So how did u Wick it to ensure no leaking?

Also, how long is not too long?


----------



## Roodt (24/6/17)

Had one of these ages ago. Stock coils were good, massive clouds, but muted flavour, also ran very hot (to hot to my liking).

RBA deck was easy to build on, but leaking and dry hits due to wicking gave me cramp in the arse, so i swung it.

Hope this helps?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (24/6/17)

Seemo.wm said:


> Wats up guys
> I wanted to know what uguys think of the tfv8 cloud beast tank and esp the rba section.
> My questions are:
> How long does the pre built coils last.
> ...



I have bought 2 of these, in black in SS.

How long does the pre built coils last. *A while but flavor begins to taper after a week.*
Is it worth buying. *Yes but only if you are buying pre built coils, enjoy massive clouds, vape at high wattages and at a maximum of R 500*
Cloud production? *Insane and flavor is good for a sub-ohm tank.*

Then for the rba section: *The RBA is $hit. It worked for a day on one of my tanks, it never worked on the other. I had serious vape gurus try and build but they could not get it to work amd/or work again.*
Is it easy to build on? And size of building space.
General efficiency of rba section.
Does it leak?


----------



## Seemo.wm (24/6/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> I have bought 2 of these, in black in SS.
> 
> How long does the pre built coils last. *A while but flavor begins to taper after a week.*
> Is it worth buying. *Yes but only if you are buying pre built coils, enjoy massive clouds, vape at high wattages and at a maximum of R 500*
> ...


Thanks a lot that really helps mate.. ok ill buy it then to try it out... getting it at a very reasonable price so ill test it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chuckles (25/6/17)

I don't have the cloud beast but the tfv8 baby beast and big baby beast. 
Good flavour on the baby and coils last close to a month. 
The big baby still has great flavour for a stock coil but they generally don't last too long and lose flavour after a week. The X4 is probably the best. Oil for my needs. 
The rba isn't the easiest, it's a tight fit for a dual so I never tried fancy builds, but simple worked fine. Ramp up was slow tho. The wicking is the hardest, too much n get dry hits, too little n leaks but great taste n clouds. Overall it's a solid, well made piece of kit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (25/6/17)

Seemo.wm said:


> Thanks a lot that really helps mate.. ok ill buy it then to try it out... getting it at a very reasonable price so ill test it



Enjoy it. In one or two months hopefully you will progress to a RTA and buy coils from reputable builders such as DNA


----------

